# Rear blade on ATV?



## Toolman Taylor (Mar 11, 2006)

Does anyone run a rear blade on thier ATV? If so, any comments or pictures? I've been Googling to find a manufacturer with no luck yet. 

I should say that I'm planning on running this in conjuction with my front blade, to help clean up big areas.


----------



## snowpushn420 (Dec 28, 2002)

cyclecountry.com, they have a three point hitch to mount on your Quad... I use a 60" land pride on my 420 garden tractor it does a good job..


----------



## Toolman Taylor (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks, I'll check that out!


----------



## SuperPlow Guy (Jul 8, 2007)

*Stay Warm*

Stay warm and dry use our plow on the back of your truck...give us a look see. Stay warm and dry I've retired the ATV for plowing....:yow!:


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

i didnt think they a rear plow for an atv. i know a front plow is run by a winch. how does the rear plow work? a rear mounted winch with weight on it for kinda down pressure?? pics would be good if someone finds them


----------

